# Hilfe : Canon Pixma ip4500 und Windows98 ?



## casacologne (16. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob der Canon pixma ip4500 auch mit Windows98 funktioniert oder brauche ich es gar nicht auszupacken 

Ich danke euch schon im voraus


----------



## akrite (16. März 2008)

...laut Canon, wird der Drucker erst ab Win 2k unterstützt, also auch hier wieder keinen Support für Win 98/98SE.


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2008)

Der Support fuer Dosbasierte Systeme ist doch schon fast ein Jahr eingestellt. Treiber dafuer zu finden ist bei fast allen Dingen glueckssache ...


----------



## casacologne (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort

mfg casacologne


----------

